# Your favorite Doctor (who)



## Shadeydm (Jul 14, 2007)

Who is your favorite Doctor?

Personally my exposure to the show limited me to numbers 4,5, 9,and 10.
Of these no.4 (Tom Baker) was by far my favorite no contest. So far I would rate no.10 as my second favorite I am really enjoying the new shows (well, new in the US anyways).


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd vote for Tenant the crazy spaz (aka Doctor 10).


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 15, 2007)

My rankings of all the Doctors:

1) *Ninth Doctor* (Christopher Eccleston)
2) *Fourth Doctor* (Tom Baker)
3) *Tenth Doctor *(David Tennant)
4) *Eighth Doctor* (Paul Mcgann)
5) *Second Doctor* (Patrick Troughton)
6) *Third Doctor* (Jon Pertwee)
7) *Fifth Doctor* (Peter Davidson)
8) *Seventh Doctor* (Sylvester McCoy)
9) *Sixth Doctor* (Colin Baker)
10) *First Doctor* (William Hartnell)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's my rankings:

1. 9th Doctor (Christopher Eccleston)
2. 3rd Doctor (Jon Pertwee)
3. 8th Doctor (Paul McGann)
4. 10th Doctor (David Tennant)
5. 5th Doctor (Peter Davidson)
6. 4th Doctor (Tom Baker)
7. 6th Doctor (Colin Baker)
8. 7th Doctor (Sylvester McCoy)
9. 2nd Doctor (Patrick Troughton)
10. 1st Doctor (William Hartnell)

Besides TV and the Movie, this takes the Big Finish audio dramas into account; Paul McGann would have been a bit lower and Colin Baker would have been at the bottom otherwise.  But both are excellent Doctors in audio plays.

I think my choices generally run from the most "professional" to the least.  If I need the world saved, I'd trust in Eccleston and Pertwee to do it rather than bumbling McCoy and Troughton, or doddering and irritable Hartnell.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd have to say either Eccleston or Tennant, depending on my mood. I've never been able to take most of the older Doctors that seriously (though the bulk of my experience is limited to Baker, in all honesty).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'd have to say either Eccleston or Tennant, depending on my mood. I've never been able to take most of the older Doctors that seriously (though the bulk of my experience is limited to Baker, in all honesty).



 About the same for me, though I have to say I really enjoy Baker. But something about the two 'new' guys just works really well for me.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 15, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> About the same for me, though I have to say I really enjoy Baker. But something about the two 'new' guys just works really well for me.



Probably because the Ninth and the Tenth have a tragic history to them, being the last of the Time Lords and all. It gives their characters real pathos and depth. Traits which the writers mine vigorously in the new series.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jul 15, 2007)

Jon Pertwee for me!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2007)

No question. While the latest Doctors have done well, Baker is by far the most popular and in my mind most charasmatic of all the Doctors done so far. Tennent and Eccelson have given the Doctor wider range, and thus to me, grafted themselves into the top 3. But without question, Tom Baker is the best Doctor of all times.

It's like asking who the best Bond is. We all know while the latest ones are good, Connery remains the best.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 15, 2007)

Telsar said:
			
		

> .....doddering and irritable Hartnell.



Can't agree with you - we recently picked up the "Doctor Who: The Beginning" DVD set, which has the first three storylines.  I really enjoyed them and found Hartnell to be a consistently interesting character.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 15, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> No question. While the latest Doctors have done well, Baker is by far the most popular and in my mind most charasmatic of all the Doctors done so far. Tennent and Eccelson have given the Doctor wider range, and thus to me, grafted themselves into the top 3. But without question, Tom Baker is the best Doctor of all times.
> 
> It's like asking who the best Bond is. We all know while the latest ones are good, Connery remains the best.




Meh. I find both the new ones to be _far_ more charismatic than Baker.

Then again, I don't think Connery is the best Bond, either.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 15, 2007)

1. 4th Doctor (*Tom Baker*) - _the greatest Doctor ever_
2. 10th Doctor (*David Tennant*) - _he would get no.#1 but that would be heresy_
3. 2nd Doctor (*Patrick Troughton*) - _This Doctor was quirky vagabond and I liked that_
4. 9th Doctor (*Christopher Eccleston*) - _I liked his intensity and focus, it fit with his status as the Timelord for a new generation and as 'the guy responsible for the extinction of his own species'_
5. 1st Doctor (*William Hartnell*) - _he was classic but a product of his time. He was far from doddering, but the whole chracter wasn't fully developed and so we don't see the same qualities as the more 'developed Doctors have_
6. 3rd Doctor (*Jon Pertwee*) - _I never liked his foppishness nor his earthboundedness_
7. 5th Doctor (*Peter Davidson*) - _the boring Doctor_
8. 7th Doctor (*Sylvester McCoy*) - _McCoy could have been a great successor to the quirkiness of Troughton and Tom (and redemption from 5 & 6) but instead was made a clown through no fault of his own_
9. 8th Doctor (*Paul McGann*) - _I didn't like the movie_
10. 6th Doctor (*Colin Baker*) - _the American Doctor (nuff said)!_



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I think my choices generally run from the most "professional" to the least.  If I need the world saved, I'd trust in Eccleston and Pertwee to do it rather than bumbling McCoy and Troughton, or doddering and irritable Hartnell.




I don't think 'profesionalism' is important for the Doctor, what is more important is deceptive  charm and frightening intensity. The Doctor is an enigmatic figure, the whole 'Oncoming Storm' legend is suppose to suggest that behind the apparent bumbling is a creature of pure terrifying power. I think Tom Baker and Tenant both captured that quality. 
In fact I'd say Tenant has refined Tom Bakers character but also played up the 'deep intensity simmering beneath the surface' and thats what the Doctor is to me (but sorry Dave, Tom stays no#1)


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 15, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I don't think 'profesionalism' is important for the Doctor, what is more important is deceptive  charm and frightening intensity. The Doctor is an enigmatic figure, the whole 'Oncoming Storm' legend is suppose to suggest that behind the apparently bumbling is a creature of pure terrifying power.



I agree. But you'd never think that with Troughton's Doctor in my eyes.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> In fact I'd say Tenant has refined Tom Bakers character but also played up the 'deep intensity simmering beneath the surface' and thats what the Doctor is to me (but sorry Dave, *Tom stays no#1*)



I contest this. While I do think Baker is the iconic Doctor, he just does not have the dramatic range that Tennant and Eccleston possess. Tom may have had the Doctor's eccentric charm down pat, but his mannered acting would not suit the new series emotionally charged stories.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 15, 2007)

It's a bit unfair to compare the earlier Doctors with the two new ones, (well, 3, including the failed US one), as back then, it was a kid's show. At least for the first two doctors, anyway.  With the 3rd doctor, it got pretty well, maybe not bloody, but people got killed alot. 

Also, since so many episodes of the first two doctors are missing, it's hard to get a complete picture of them.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd say I really like Tennant as the Doctor, though IMHO, Tom Baker is the _iconic_ Doctor. His version/appearance of the Doctor seems to be the most recognizable, it seems.

Heck, when the Doctor was referenced in other shows (like Saturday Night Live and the Simpsons), it was the Baker version of the Doctor that was referenced.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 15, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> It's a bit unfair to compare the earlier Doctors with the two new ones, (well, 3, including the failed US one), as back then, it was a kid's show. At least for the first two doctors, anyway. With the 3rd doctor, it got pretty well, maybe not bloody, but people got killed alot.



It was never a kid's show for me. The Hartnell and Troughton stories could be just as dark and intense as anything the new series could dish out (though the dated effects and production values do tend to make it difficult to suspend one's disbelief).

At the heart of it, Doctor Who is a scifi show that just happens to have great cross age appeal.  



			
				trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Also, since so many episodes of the first two doctors are missing, it's hard to get a complete picture of them.



Quite a lot of Hartnell's stories survived actually. The real tragedy is Troughton. Most of his episodes were lost and that just sucks balls, as I greatly enjoyed his take on the Doctor.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't seen many episodes of all of them but I have seen at least one episode of each of them.

I would say that the 3rd, 4th, 9th and 10th are the best Doctors, for me.

The third had a great semi-antagonistic relationship to the Brigadier.  Also, I liked his humourous situations (He picks the lock on a prison to break out, just as the guards are coming to bring him before their boss.  His response, to say "Oh, how embarassing!" and trying to close the door again).

The fourth was funny, and also had some nice social commentary lines - the planet's civil war that destroyed almost all life on it, that took 6 minutes, and he looks sad and says "...that long."  And he had iconic traits that people remember even today...K-9, "would you like a jelly baby", the long scarf.

The 9th and 10th are also good, and I enjoyed watching both of them.  It is a different style than before, but if we are talking about doctors I like, well, I like both of them too.

The 5th and 6th doctors didn't do it for me.  7th was ok.  8th was "what the  was that?".  I only have seen the very first one ever with the 1st doctor, and to me he just came off as a bastard (which was interesting, but not very "doctor"ish as I had come to understand and like the doctor).  The second I have only seen one episode of (well, that and the three doctors), and well, he did not seem Great, but merely good.

I would pay money to somehow get a "the four doctors" with the 3rd, 4th, 9th and 10th, but I don't even know if 3rd and 4th are alive, and if they are, they likely are too old for the roles.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I would pay money to somehow get a "the four doctors" with the 3rd, 4th, 9th and 10th, but I don't even know if 3rd and 4th are alive, and if they are, they likely are too old for the roles.




Jon Pertwee died about ten years ago.  His son, Sean Pertwee, is very active in the showbiz world and computer game voicing.

Tom Baker is not only alive, but very active.  _Little Britain_, dozens of commercial voiceovers (those dulcet tones are perfect!), and guest appearances.  He looks pretty old these days, though.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 15, 2007)

My order of favorites goes like this

Tennent  #10 replacing Davision as my favorite doctor
Davison #5 
McCoy #7
Eccleston#9
Pertwee #3
Baker as in Colin #6
Baker as in Tom #4
Troughton #2
McGann #8
Hartnell #1


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 15, 2007)

Tom Baker is my absolute favorite Doctor, followed very closely by Christopher Eccleston.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 15, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I would pay money to somehow get a "the four doctors" with the 3rd, 4th, 9th and 10th, but I don't even know if 3rd and 4th are alive, and if they are, they likely are too old for the roles.




Of course you don't actually need living people for them to take a role, just some clever editing and CGI...


----------



## Capellan (Jul 16, 2007)

It's all about Patrick Troughton.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Meh. I find both the new ones to be _far_ more charismatic than Baker.
> 
> Then again, I don't think Connery is the best Bond, either.





Blasphemer!!


----------



## Rabelais (Jul 16, 2007)

Well it's kind of hard on the old Doctors, but The new series have been better made, tons less Aluminum Foil for instance...  Messers Eccleston and Tennant are also more more natural, modern style actors.

I still dig the old school, but of the two... jeez...  It's 1 and 1a for me on 9th and 10th Doctors.  Pick your poison.  I like Eccleston by a nose.

I have to say though, I do like me some Billie Piper.  Curvy Britchix...mmmmmm Curvy Britchix..


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2007)

1) Tenth Doctor (David Tennant)
2) Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker)
3) Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston)
4) Seventh Doctor (Sylvester McCoy)
5) Third Doctor (Jon Pertwee)
6) Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann)
7) Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker)
8) Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton)
9) Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson)
10) First Doctor (William Hartnell)

Mine is also based on what I remember and on the most I saw.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 16, 2007)

1) Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston) _I really liked his intensity, and preferred his fear of the dalek to Tennants blase approach._
2) Tenth Doctor (David Tennant) _Although I don't rate him quite so highly, I like the flashes of darkness we see in him._
3) Third Doctor (Jon Pertwee) _My first real Doctor, and a firm favourite_
4) Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson) _He brought competence back to Doctor Who, for which I rate him very highly._
5) Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton) _Spent most of his episodes crouching behind the sofa. Can't be bad then!_
6) Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker) _I didn't like the fact that he was often the incompetent doctor. Romana seemed more competent than him. Even the stupid robot dog was more incompetent than him. The only Tom Baker episodes that I actually liked were the early ones with Leela (go figure) and his finale in Logopolis._
7) Seventh Doctor (Sylvester McCoy) _never really saw him, other than his cameo role in the McGann movie. I think with better source material he could have been great._
8) First Doctor (William Hartnell) _Never saw him_
9) Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann) _Really didn't like his portrayal (although I've never heard his radio shows - they might have pulled him up a lot)_
10) Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker) _Hated him. Didn't like his whole attitude and behaviour. I don't care what they might have planned to do with the character, but it stopped me watching doctor who!_


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 16, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> 9) Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann) _Really didn't like his portrayal (although I've never heard his radio shows - they might have pulled him up a lot)_



Please do seek them out. Paul Mcgann is *awesome *in the Big Finish audio dramas. His Eighth Doctor combines the dashing adventurous quality of Pertwee's Third Doctor with the eccentric charm of Tom Baker's Fourth Doctor. I'd dare say he embodies the romantic side of the our favorite Time Lord more than anyone. 

I'm still hoping the BBC gets it's head out of their arse and make some TV movies starring him.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 16, 2007)

SO far, I'd have to say my favourite Doctor is either #9 or #4.  Or #2 or #3.  or #1 or #10.  or #5 or #7.  or #6 or #8.

Heck, who am I kidding?  I love 'em all!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 16, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Also, since so many episodes of the first two doctors are missing, it's hard to get a complete picture of them.




_Invasion_ was released recently on DVD, with animated sequences covering the two missing episodes, using the original sound tracks and photo references.  If they did this for some of the other 1st and 2nd Doctor stories, I'd buy them up......food & rent be damned!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 16, 2007)

1) Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker) _What can I say, he is the iconic Doctor for a reason_
2) Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson) _I liked his happy carefree attitude_
3) Tenth Doctor (David Tennant) _I like his interactions with companions, could still move to 2_
4) Third Doctor (Jon Pertwee) _In my mind second most iconic even if I liked others better_
5) Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston) _Good job restarting things but needed more time_
6) Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann) _Did the best he could_
7) Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton) _Not realy my style_
8) First Doctor (William Hartnell) _Good start to the series, but I like my Doctors younger_
9) Seventh Doctor (Sylvester McCoy) _I had problems watching these, they just wern't fun_
10) Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker) _What sixth Doctor? You mean there was a Highlander 2 as well?_


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 16, 2007)

Shameless Plug:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199342


----------



## Rykion (Jul 16, 2007)

It's hard to rate the Doctors as I have enjoyed watching all of them.

1) Tenth Doctor (David Tennant) _A Doctor with depth and great humour._
2) Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker) _Most fun of the original series._
3) Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson) _The compassionate Doctor._
4) Seventh Doctor (Sylvester McCoy) _Terrible storylines, but the most enigmatic Doctor_
5) Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston) _Humor and depth, but lacked the Doctor's alien qualities._
6) Third Doctor (Jon Pertwee) _The James Bond of the Doctors._
7) Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton) _Cosmic tramp of a Doctor, I wish I could see more of his stories._
8) First Doctor (William Hartnell) _Old Curmudgeon of a Doctor, still likeable._
9) Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann) _An okay Doctor in a terrible movie_
10) Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker) _So I lied when I said I enjoy watching all the Doctors.  The Doctor should never be a coward and a braggart, but that describes Doctor 6.  I understand why the series was almost killed under this run.  The Seventh Doctor was much improved, unfortunatley the series writing wasn't._


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 16, 2007)

IMHO, best official story of each Doctor.  Of course, this is my thoughts right now, and they are subject to change at any time:

1.  The Aztecs.  This is actually a tough call, as The Dalek Invasion of Earth, The Space Museum, The Chase, and The Time Meddler are all up there.
2.  The Tomb of the Cybermen.
3.  The Curse of Peladon.  Another really tough call here.  Day of the Daleks and The Time Warrior are definitely in the running.
4.  The Deadly Assassin.  This is actually the toughest call of all.  Terror of the Zygons, The Masque of the Mandragora, and The Ribos Operation were close runners.
5.  Black Orchid.
6.  Mark of the Rani.  Excepting the 8th Doctor, the only one I didn't have to think about.
7.  Survival.  The Curse of Fenric is a close #2.
8.  The FOX/BBC Movie.  Easy one.
9.  Father's Day.  Runner Up:  The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances.
10.  The Girl in the Fireplace.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 16, 2007)

1. Pertwee (#3)
2. Baker  (#4)
3. McGann (#8 for his audio work, a perfect Doctor)
4. Tennent (#10)
5. Troughton (#2)
6. Davison (#5)
7. Hartnell (#1)
8. Eccleston (#9)
9. Baker (#6)
10. McCoy (#7)


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 16, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> IMHO, best official story of each Doctor.  Of course, this is my thoughts right now, and they are subject to change at any time:
> 
> 1.  The Aztecs.  This is actually a tough call, as The Dalek Invasion of Earth, The Space Museum, The Chase, and The Time Meddler are all up there.
> 2.  The Tomb of the Cybermen.
> ...




1. Dalek Invasion of Earth 
2. Tomb of the Cybermen (love this one! The old Cybermen rule)
3. Inferno (amazing story and great work by all actors)
4. Genesis of the Daleks (a bit slow at parts but overall I love this one, a perfect Doctor Who story in many ways)
5. Ressurrection of the Daleks (hey I love daleks!)
6. Ugh
7. Double Ugh
8. The Chimes of Midnight (Big Finish audio #29, a really wonderful story, the TV movie sucks)
9. The Empty Child/Doctor Dances (not even close a total gem in a mediocre season)
10. Blink (Steven Moffat is the only Doctor Who writer left who always hits it out of the park, he wrote my #9 pick too I bitch about all the stories being on earth, but if they were written like this I wouldn't)


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 16, 2007)

My favorite stories of each Doctor:

*First Doctor * _The Daleks_ - May be dated, but it still contains genuine suspense and thrills. And of course, the intro of the Doctor's greatest enemies.
*Second Doctor * _The Invasion_ - In my opinion, this is much better cyberman story than the overrated _Tomb_. Patrick Troughton at his best.
*Third Doctor * _The Mind of Evil_ - Haven't watched much of Pertwee's Doctor, but this was the one I liked the most of what I saw. Engaging story featuring the Master.
*Fourth Doctor * _City of Death_ - Absolutely the best Doctor Who story I've ever seen. Fantastic plot, insanely hilarious, and Tom Baker at this peak. Why people would pick the insipid _Genesis _over this gem I will never understand.  
*Fifth Doctor * - I've only watched one of his stories, so I don't have a favorite yet. Though I suspect the much lauded Caves of Androzani will quickly be my fave soon as I've seen it.
*Sixth Doctor * - Ditto above. But I'm looking forward to _The Two Doctors_.
*Seventh Doctor * - None here yet either. Though I'm planning to watch his episodes this coming month. So I hope I have a fave then.
*Eighth Doctor * _The Chimes of Midnight_ - Agreed with Flexor here. This is a fantastic and genuinely frightening story.  
*Ninth Doctor * _The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances_ - All of Eccleston's stories are wonderful, but this stands out above the others. It has everything. Frights, comedy and moving human drama.
*Tenth Doctor * _Human Nature/The Family of Blood_ - The story that best illustrates the Tenth Doctor to a tee. Touchingly bittersweet tale that is powerfully acted. David Tennant's performance being a standout.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 16, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> My favorite stories of each Doctor:
> 
> *First Doctor * _The Daleks_ - May be dated, but it still contains genuine suspense and thrills. And of course, the intro of the Doctor's greatest enemies.
> *Second Doctor * _The Invasion_ - In my opinion, this is much better cyberman story than the overrated _Tomb_. Patrick Troughton at his best.
> ...




I'll tell you why I like Genesis over the wonderful City of Death.  The exchanges between Davros and the Doctor.   Acutally outside of the drawn out stuff in the Thall city with the rocket and Sara it's just wonderful all around IMO. 


Me and you have vastly different ideas on good Who based on your description of the CE era there but anyone who loves Chimes of Midnight can't be all bad.


----------



## Jhamin (Jul 16, 2007)

In Who Fandom, there is a theory that the "best" doctor is whichever Doctor was current when you officially became a fan.  Each era tends to tailor itself to what the audience expects from Sci-Fi at the time, so it tends to grab people differently than the earlier stuff (or later stuff) does.

I became aware of Dr Who by watching reruns of the 4th, but became a fan watching the then current 5th Doctor on my PBS station.  So I have a soft spot for both.

Whole new generations have been hooked on the 9th & 10th Doctors, so for them they will always be the best.


The current crew is great, I am enjoying it quite a bit, but the creators seem to be having a lot of fun playing with the Dr. Who format (an story in which the Dr. is a secondary character, an story where he forgets who he is) and fufiling all the old "wouldn't it be cool if" fan scenarios that have been brewing for years (Daleks vs. Cybermen!! KEWL!!!)

I'm wondering what place the 9th and 10th will have in another 10 years?  They are clearly the rebirth, but will they be remembered as the experimental era?  The depressed "last survivor" era?  The peak of the revival?  or "how did we used to think that was good?"


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 16, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I'll tell you why I like Genesis over the wonderful City of Death.  The exchanges between Davros and the Doctor.   Acutally outside of the drawn out stuff in the Thall city with the rocket and Sara it's just wonderful all around IMO.



Sorry, but the exchanges between Davros and the Doctor are very cheesy and quite daft. The dialog Baker and Terry Malloy have to spew out is on the same level as that of the _Star Wars_ prequels. 

Still, not everything about _Genesis _is bad. The set designs are great, as is the oppressive and doomed atmosphere they generated for the story. But the horrid pacing, numerous cliffhangers, useless filler, and godawful dialog just about killed it for me. Not something I'll watch again thank you very much.



			
				Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Me and you have vastly different ideas on good Who based on your description of the CE era there but anyone who loves Chimes of Midnight can't be all bad.



I like _Chimes _simply because it's a great story. That's all.


----------



## sniffles (Jul 16, 2007)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> In Who Fandom, there is a theory that the "best" doctor is whichever Doctor was current when you officially became a fan.  Each era tends to tailor itself to what the audience expects from Sci-Fi at the time, so it tends to grab people differently than the earlier stuff (or later stuff) does.



That's usually true, I think. But not for me. My first Doctor was the 6th, Colin Baker. I managed to get hooked on the show by watching 'The Twin Dilemma', his first full episode, which I think most fans will agree was pretty awful. But I liked something about it. 

I was a big fan of the 4th Doctor for many years. Still am, but I'd have to say my current favorite is the 10th, David Tennant.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 16, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Sorry, but the exchanges between Davros and the Doctor are very cheesy and quite daft. The dialog Baker and Terry Malloy have to spew out is on the same level as that of the _Star Wars_ prequels.
> 
> Still, not everything about _Genesis _is bad. The set designs are great, as is the oppressive and doomed atmosphere they generated for the story. But the horrid pacing, numerous cliffhangers, useless filler, and godawful dialog just about killed it for me. Not something I'll watch again thank you very much.




Oh well.  I'll watch it again for you.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 16, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Sorry, but the exchanges between Davros and the Doctor are very cheesy and quite daft. The dialog Baker and Terry Malloy have to spew out is on the same level as that of the _Star Wars_ prequels.
> 
> Still, not everything about _Genesis _is bad. The set designs are great, as is the oppressive and doomed atmosphere they generated for the story. But the horrid pacing, numerous cliffhangers, useless filler, and godawful dialog just about killed it for me. Not something I'll watch again thank you very much.




Unfortunately, I have to agree. _Genesis of the Daleks_ was my first experience with the fourth Doctor. If I hadn't been _assured_ by numerous people that it wasn't representative of the series at that time, it would also have been my last. I was bored silly, when I wasn't rolling my eyes.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 16, 2007)

As long as you don't claim _The Gunfighters_ as the best story ever, it's all good.    

(The novelization of _The Gunfighters_ is all right, but we used to make people talk by strapping them down and forcing them to watch the actual episode.  Do you remember _A Clockwork Orange_?  That's the kind of setup we'd use.  And, believe me, it'd turn a Rutan into a quivering mass of jelly........)


RC




P.S.:  Ari, did you ever see the 1st level adventure I posted with _*dread ghoul mouse swarms*_?  It was inspired by your user name.

RC


----------



## Felon (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought Sylverster McCoy was quintessentially Whoish. You had that element of him being sophisiticated and eloquent, but also a bit of a rascal and vagabond as well. Had the authority that comes with age, but still had impish energy. "Silver Nemesis" is a great multi-layered serial. Cybermen, nazis, and black magic. Good stuff.

Grew up watching Baker on PBS, so he's always going to have a special place for me (and countless others of course).

Surprised to see McGann rating so highly, considering his tenative tenure.

Tennant has me waiting eagerly for the next regeneration. Frankly, his spastic, ADDesque mania is probably the easiest way anyone could play the doctor.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 17, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I have to agree. _Genesis of the Daleks_ was my first experience with the fourth Doctor. If I hadn't been _assured_ by numerous people that it wasn't representative of the series at that time, it would also have been my last. I was bored silly, when I wasn't rolling my eyes.



I'm still mystified as to why Who fandom ranks this story so highly. The numerous flaws in it do not justify it's status as one of the best _Doctor Who_ stories ever.



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> As long as you don't claim The Gunfighters as the best story ever, it's all good.
> 
> (The novelization of The Gunfighters is all right, but we used to make people talk by strapping them down and forcing them to watch the actual episode. Do you remember A Clockwork Orange? That's the kind of setup we'd use. And, believe me, it'd turn a Rutan into a quivering mass of jelly........)



I'm sorely tempted to watch _The Gunfighters_, just to see how bad it really is.   But even I'm not masochistic enough to withstand 2 hours of pure torture.  



> Surprised to see McGann rating so highly, considering his tenative tenure.



It isn't so surprising once you've listened to his audio plays. They're proof that Mcgann would have been an amazing Doctor onscreen had he been given more. Still waiting for that Time War movie. Hurry up you BBC wankers!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 17, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> P.S.:  Ari, did you ever see the 1st level adventure I posted with _*dread ghoul mouse swarms*_?  It was inspired by your user name.




I did. _Tres_ nifty.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 17, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I'm still mystified as to why Who fandom ranks this story so highly. The numerous flaws in it do not justify it's status as one of the best _Doctor Who_ stories ever.




I'm mystified too - at the time I thought it was rubbish, and the idea of Davros was not exceeded in plot silliness until the advent of the queen alien in Aliens IMO.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 17, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I'm mystified too - at the time I thought it was rubbish, and the idea of Davros was not exceeded in plot silliness until the advent of the queen alien in Aliens IMO.



Davros is a truly *lame *villain. Aside from creating the Daleks, I can't see what's so great about him. It was one of _Genesis_' rare high points when his own creations offed him, thus providing the ultimate dramatic irony. But then Terry Nation had to bring him back in the equally dreadful _Destiny of the Daleks_.   

I give Nation all the credit in the world for creating the series' most memorable aliens. But lord almighty, the man cannot write an engaging or original plot if his life depended on it (with the exception of his work in the Hartnell era. His stories there were still quite decent).


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah but you guys think The 9th Doctor was good so what do you know?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 17, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I'm sorely tempted to watch _The Gunfighters_, just to see how bad it really is.   But even I'm not masochistic enough to withstand 2 hours of pure torture.




I have, as part of the necessary research to write a Doctor Who RPG.  Let me tell you, _The Gunfighters_ is not only the worst Doctor Who ever broadcast, it is among the worst television ever broadcast.  

And yet, oddly enough, the novelization works.  I would like to say that, like all Doctor Who, it had some good moments in it, but I can't really think of any.  Just a bad era for the British to be doing Westerns, I guess.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 17, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I did. _Tres_ nifty.




Now I need a "Vampire Animal" template.......


----------



## Rykion (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll try my hand at favorite storyline by Doctor.  Though it has been almost 20 years since I watched some of them, so my memory may be off.

1. _The Daleks._ The first appearance of my second favorite Who monster.
2. _The Tomb of the Cybermen._ My favorite Who monsters and one of the few 2nd Doctor storylines I've seen.
3. _Invasion of the Dinosaurs._ Not really a great storyline, but I love dinosaurs and remember the book fondly.
4. _Horror of Fang Rock._ One of the few Doctor Who storylines I actually found frightening.
5. _Black Orchid._ I think _The Five Doctors_ is a close 2nd.
6. _Attack of the Cybermen._ It has Cybermen, and I enjoyed the book.
7. _Remembrance of the Daleks._ It has Daleks.  _Silver Nemesis, The Curse of Fenric, _ and _Ghost Light_ are also good.
8. _TV Movie._ I haven't read any of the books or listened to the radio dramas. 
9. _Dalek._ A single Dalek has never been this scary.
10. _The Girl in the Fireplace._ I have only seen the first 2 episodes of series 3 so far.


----------



## sckeener (Jul 17, 2007)

1)Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker)
2)Third Doctor (Jon Pertwee)
3)Tenth Doctor (David Tennant)
4)Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston)
5)Seventh Doctor (Sylvester McCoy)
6)Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann)
7 or 8)Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton)
7 or 8)First Doctor (William Hartnell)
9)Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson)
10) Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker)

the only reason the 1st and 2nd dr are so low is because I haven't seen much of their work...

Tom Baker was my first exposure to Dr Who and I enjoyed Jon Pertwee.  I hated Colin Baker as I view him as a clown and his side kicks as being more professional/experienced than him.  I think Paul Mcgann got a raw deal with his one episode...though he is the longest last of the Drs if you include other media formats.  Peter Davidson was just plain to me...a car sales man look that turned me off. 

I'm enjoying David Tennant's spark he brings to the role.  There is a twinkle in his eye that I like.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 18, 2007)

4th Doctor was DEFINITELY my favorite. 

Fave villians? Gotta love the Cybermen ....

Rykion also mentioned the "Horror of Fang Rock" episode ... actually this is one of my most memorable episodes too. Loved it.

How about fave companion while we are at it? My was K-9. Loved the little bugger.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 18, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about fave companion while we are at it? My was K-9. Loved the little bugger.





My favorite companion is a tie between Ace and Tegan. I really enjoyed the relationship between Ace and the Doctor. It was a very fatherly time relationship. Ace had a lot of spirit and was really touch and able to take care of herself.

I liked Tegan because she was fuuny. She and Davison's Doctor had a lot of chemistry.

The companion I hahted the worst was Mel and the horrible screaming she did.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 18, 2007)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> My favorite companion is a tie between Ace and Tegan. :




I too liked Ace and would put her at top
and I agree Tegan was funny
I also liked Sarah Jane, Leela, Romana I and despite the screaming even Mel Bush


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 18, 2007)

For me, Baker is being pushed out by the current Doctor.

And my favorite Doctor moment is when Baker is climbing this cliff, stops pulls a book on climbing mountains in Tibet out of a pocket, realizes he can’t read Tibetian, and then pulls a book on reading Tibetian out of another pocket (all while hanging on the cliff).

I never saw the _Gunfighters_. But I did see _Happiness Patrol_ (I had to purchase new eyeballs after watching it).

Ace was great - I saw her at... a certain time in my development and, well, had a mad crush on her.

Davros was only good in his first appearance and then went down hill fast.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 18, 2007)

My favorite companions by ranking:

1) _Leela _- You need to ask?  Kidding aside, despite being the sexiest thing onscreen, Leela was smart, tough, and a perfect compliment for the Doctor. 
2) _Romana II_ - Have not watched Mary Tamm yet, so I only have the lovely Lalla Ward to go on. Personally I think it was a brilliant stroke to have one of the Doctor's own race accompany him. As it allowed for some playful banter to pass between them.  
3) _Sarah Jane Smith_ - While I don't rank her as my all time favorite like many do, there's no denying what a wonderful presence she was on the TARDIS. 
4) _Martha Jones_ - While she came after Rose, whom I rank highly as well, Martha gets extra points for being smarter, and a much stronger character personality wise. 
5) _Rose Tyler _- Smart, feisty, and cute as hell. Rose may have been just an ordinary shopgirl, but she was more than that to the Doctor, and to many of us as well.
6) _Charley Pollard_ - From the Eighth Doctor audio adventures. Charley was very much like Rose, albeit a bit more reckless and standoffish.
7) _Jamie Mcrimmon_ - One of the few male companions worth mentioning IMO. The kind of guy you'd want watching your back in a fight.   
8) _Jo Grant_ - One word: HOT.  
9) _K-9_ - Can't forget about the dog now, no?  
10) _Ian Chesterton_ - In my opinion, Ian was the most in control among the first group who traveled in the TARDIS (the Doctor included, as he was pretty much an irritable old man early on).


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 18, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Ace was great - I saw her at... a certain time in my development and, well, had a mad crush on her..




lol - so did I


----------



## Felon (Jul 18, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I'm still mystified as to why Who fandom ranks this story so highly. The numerous flaws in it do not justify it's status as one of the best _Doctor Who_ stories ever.





			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I'm mystified too - at the time I thought it was rubbish, and the idea of Davros was not exceeded in plot silliness until the advent of the queen alien in Aliens IMO.



Well, damn near any Doctor Who episode is riddled with what could be called "flaws". You have a guy with an nigh-indestructible time machine who tends only to use it to get in and out of a misadventure, and only occasionally considers using it actually help him win the day. Is time mutable or immutable? If it's mutable, are there conequences to the time stream for altering history or aren't there? All of that varies from one episode to the next. The fact that folks gripe about inconsistencies that occur in a show that pretty obviously doesn't care all that much about consistency is pretty baffling.

Davros was an interesting villain because we actually got to see a lot of his cold-blooded, calculating machinations, which ultimately resulted in a conscious decision to exterminate his own people. He came across as evil on the same level as Hitler, Mengele, or Stalin, and that was a distinct departure from most Doctor Who villains, who are a bunch of cartoonishly bombastic supervillains that are about as subtle as a sack of hammers. That applies not just to the bug-eyed monsters, but even to the Master (who's always seemed to be evil just for the hell of it). With most Who villains, you wouldn't get a nice little monologue about what they would do if they had a virus that could wipe out all life in the universe. Davros was more like a Blake's 7 villain, really.

But yeah, I think he should've stayed dead at the end of that serial.


----------



## Felon (Jul 18, 2007)

It's interesting how the companions seem to play a part in how much people like the doctor they're paired up with. Mel was really annoying, and it affected how much folks liked Colin Baker and McCoy. 

Tom Baker is the most popular, and he had great companions. Sarah Jane had a fun personality, Leela's aggressiveness was the perfect foil for the doc's meandering personality, and Romana had perfect chemistry. 

K-9 was cool for the kids, but his batteries running down every episode made him kind of pointless.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 18, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, damn near any Doctor Who episode is riddled with what could be called "flaws". You have a guy with an nigh-indestructible time machine who tends only to use it to get in and out of a misadventure, and only occasionally considers using it actually help him win the day. Is time mutable or immutable? If it's mutable, are there conequences to the time stream for altering history or aren't there? All of that varies from one episode to the next. The fact that folks gripe about inconsistencies that occur in a show that pretty obviously doesn't care all that much about consistency is pretty baffling.



 :\ Mate, what are you going on about? We're not griping about series inconsistencies are we? We're griping about the fact that _Genesis of the Daleks_ continues to be ranked as one of the all time Doctor Who stories despite it's numerous dramatic flaws. 

Series inconsistencies. Dramatic flaws. Two different things. Really.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 18, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> :\ Mate, what are you going on about? We're not griping about series inconsistencies are we? We're griping about the fact that _Genesis of the Daleks_ continues to be ranked as one of the all time Doctor Who stories despite it's numerous dramatic flaws.




Plus, you know, mind-numbingly boring.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I imagine Genesis of the Daleks would be rated highly, despite its dramatic flaws, because of its historical significance in the Whoverse.  The Daleks are the Doctor's "main" villain, the one that even people that don't know Doctor Who from Star Trek can readily identify.  "Ex-Ter-Mi-Nate!" is a famous word.

So an episode that shows their origin is going to rate highly, no matter what, just because of this historical significance.  There is no getting around it.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 18, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> It's interesting how the companions seem to play a part in how much people like the doctor they're paired up with. Mel was really annoying, and it affected how much folks liked Colin Baker and McCoy.




No, I pretty much dislike Colin Baker for his own merits, or lack thereof.


----------



## Rykion (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh boy favorite companions.

1 _Vislor Turlough_ -The only companion with major ulterior motives.
2 _Ace_ -Smart, competent, and not Mel.
3 _Romana_ -She knew what she was doing, and was another Timelord.
4 _K-9_ -Robotic dog with a laser in his nose.  Nothing could be cooler, except maybe a robotic mongoose.
5 _Nyssa_ -Smart, competent, and not Tegan.
6 _Jamie McCrimmon_ -The tough guy.
7 _Leela_ -The tough lady.
8 _Sarah Jane Smith_ -The iconic companion.
9 _Perpugilliam Brown_ -Someone had to carry the show when the Doctor couldn't.
10 _Susan Foreman_ -The Doctor's granddaughter and the original companion.

I would have _Brigadier Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart_ as number 1, but he was never technically a companion.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 18, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I imagine Genesis of the Daleks would be rated highly, despite its dramatic flaws, because of its historical significance in the Whoverse.  The Daleks are the Doctor's "main" villain, the one that even people that don't know Doctor Who from Star Trek can readily identify.  "Ex-Ter-Mi-Nate!" is a famous word.
> 
> So an episode that shows their origin is going to rate highly, no matter what, just because of this historical significance.  There is no getting around it.



I imagine that's the case as well. But that still doesn't excuse the fact that the fabled origin of the Daleks is one huge ass bore of a story.  :\ 



			
				Rykion said:
			
		

> I would have Brigadier Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart as number 1, but he was never technically a companion.



I'd have ranked him in as well (though not at number 1), if not for the very same reason. The Brig just oozed coolness and badassery, despite being an authority figure.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 18, 2007)

Heh.  This is like asking me my favorite flavor of ice cream, or pie.  Or which of my wife's smiles I like best.  Just can't be done.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Rykion said:
			
		

> -I would have _Brigadier Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart_ as number 1, but he was never technically a companion.




Indeed, whatever his status, he is one of the reasons I like the Third Doctor so much.


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 18, 2007)

It's nice to see such an appreciation for Jon Pertwee. Like many in the States, my first exposure to Dr Who was with Tom Baker. Once PBS started airing older episodes, I instantly connected with Pertwee's flair and charisma.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 18, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Indeed, whatever his status, he is one of the reasons I like the Third Doctor so much.




"Just once I'd like to meet an alien menace that wasn't immune to bullets."


----------



## Rykion (Jul 18, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> "Just once I'd like to meet an alien menace that wasn't immune to bullets."



Yet it never stopped him from shooting first and asking questions second. 

"Five rounds rapid!"


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 18, 2007)

I will admit it has been many years since I saw _Genesis_, but I have fond memories of it. The virus speech was a highlight (“Ask a silly question…”)

Colin Baker played the role like a violent, unfunny clown. And I disliked most of the companions from the 5th Doctor through to Ace.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 18, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> It's nice to see such an appreciation for Jon Pertwee. Like many in the States, my first exposure to Dr Who was with Tom Baker. Once PBS started airing older episodes, I instantly connected with Pertwee's flair and charisma.




Same here!  I started with Baker but then they rebooted the run on PBS and started with the last episode of the second Doctors run, kind of a strange move, and ran the whole Pertwee era in a row.  I'm a Doc #3 fan ever since.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 18, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I will admit it has been many years since I saw _Genesis_, but I have fond memories of it. The virus speech was a highlight (“Ask a silly question…”)




I feel the same way. Maybe other episodes were better overall but for me Genesis is great stuff. 



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Colin Baker played the role like a violent, unfunny clown. And I disliked most of the companions from the 5th Doctor through to Ace.




I did like Peri in her bikini in Planet of Fire myself.   

Ace was horrid!  Just Horrid!  In fact I think Martha is the first companion I've liked in a long time.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I started with Baker but then they rebooted the run on PBS and started with the last episode of the second Doctors run, kind of a strange move, and ran the whole Pertwee era in a row.




Well given all the episodes that have been lost/destroyed, maybe they were going with the earliest stuff they still had, that wasn't completely out of continuity.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 18, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Well given all the episodes that have been lost/destroyed, maybe they were going with the earliest stuff they still had, that wasn't completely out of continuity.




I wish more of the 2nd Doctor's stuff still existed.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 18, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Well given all the episodes that have been lost/destroyed, maybe they were going with the earliest stuff they still had, that wasn't completely out of continuity.




Oh sure.  It was just strange to see one episode of the Troughton era at the time and it be War Games, his last one.


----------



## Villano (Jul 18, 2007)

Ninth Doctor (Christopher Eccleston)
Fourth Doctor (Tom Baker)
Eighth Doctor (Paul Mcgann)
Tenth Doctor (David Tennant)
Fifth Doctor (Peter Davidson)
Sixth Doctor (Colin Baker) 

Although, it's hard to call Colin Baker a "favorite" since I hated him and stopped watching the series during his time.

I do remember seeing the Second Doctor turning into the Third and a little of the Third's episodes, but I can't recall anthing about them to rate him.  Also, I did catch the first episode of the Seventh Doctor (when Baker regenerates into McCoy), but I wasn't following the series by that point, so I can't judge him, either.  I do have a soft spot for the Second Doctor, just from what I saw of him in the Five Doctors movie.

As for companions, it's Martha Jones all the way, just because she has such a perfect face.


----------



## sniffles (Jul 18, 2007)

If I had to rate them in order of preference from most preferred to least (I don't dislike any of them):

1. Tenth Doctor (David Tennant)
2. 9th Doctor (Christopher Eccleston)
3. 8th Doctor (Paul McGann)
4. 4th Doctor (Tom Baker)
5. 7th Doctor (Sylvester McCoy)
6. 5th Doctor (Peter Davison)
7. 2nd Doctor (Patrick Troughton)
8. 3rd Doctor (Jon Pertwee)
9. 6th Doctor (Colin Baker)
10. 1st Doctor (William Hartnell)

Now anybody want to start a similar discussion of most/least favorite companions? We can start by arguing over what constitutes a companion.  ;-P


----------



## Felon (Jul 19, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> :\ Mate, what are you going on about? We're not griping about series inconsistencies are we? We're griping about the fact that _Genesis of the Daleks_ continues to be ranked as one of the all time Doctor Who stories despite it's numerous dramatic flaws.



Sorry, since I thought it was dramatically wonderful, I was left guessing you were talking about the various plot inconsistencies.

Great serial with a nice bit of allegory instead of one-dimensional buy-eyed paper-mache malefactors.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 19, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> My favorite companions by ranking:
> 
> 1) _Leela _- You need to ask?  Kidding aside, despite being the sexiest thing onscreen, Leela was smart, tough, and a perfect compliment for the Doctor.
> 2) _Romana II_ - Have not watched Mary Tamm yet, so I only have the lovely Lalla Ward to go on. Personally I think it was a brilliant stroke to have one of the Doctor's own race accompany him. As it allowed for some playful banter to pass between them.
> ...





For me it goes
1. Romana I/II (I was smokin!)
2. Sara Jane Smith
3. Jamie Mcrimmon
4. k-9
5. Leela

The rest are pretty much in the pack except for Rose who I can't stand and some of the early companions who's episodes are lost.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 19, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Sorry, since I thought it was dramatically wonderful, I was left guessing you were talking about the various plot inconsistencies.
> 
> Great serial with a nice bit of allegory instead of one-dimensional buy-eyed paper-mache malefactors.




I agree.  And yes it does drag bad in a few places but the overall atmosphere and story make up for it in spades for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2007)

Shadeydm said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite Doctor?



David Tennant.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Wasn't there an "alternate First Doctor" played by Peter Cushing in some movie?  Has anyone seen it?  How does he rank compared to other doctors?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 19, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Wasn't there an "alternate First Doctor" played by Peter Cushing in some movie?  Has anyone seen it?  How does he rank compared to other doctors?




Two films:  Doctor Who and the Daleks, and Daleks - Invasion Earth 2150 AD.  These are based off of two of the 1st Doctor stories.  They are fun to watch, but they changed quite a bit of the background.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Well that's one more movie than the 8th Doctor got.

So how does Peter Cushing (the Other 1st Doctor) rate vis a vis other Doctors?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 19, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Well that's one more movie than the 8th Doctor got.
> 
> So how does Peter Cushing (the Other 1st Doctor) rate vis a vis other Doctors?




Most tellingly, he's a human inventor whose name is "Doctor Who".    

These are entertaining retakes on 1st Doctor stories.  In the case of the first film, the Cushing Doctor is more likeable than Hartnell (who's character is still very much the antihero until the end of _The Edge of Destruction_).  Cushing, of course, does a good job with the material, but it's comparing apples and oranges to me.  They're just not the same character.


RC


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 19, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> They're just not the same character.
> RC




I agree I've only seen one of the Cushing movies (can't remember which) and I enjoyed them. 

But they are not about 'The Doctor' from Galifrey


----------



## Rykion (Jul 19, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Well that's one more movie than the 8th Doctor got.
> 
> So how does Peter Cushing (the Other 1st Doctor) rate vis a vis other Doctors?



The part of the first Doctor was also played by Richard Hurndall for the 20th anniversary special _the Five Doctors._  William Hartnell had died 8 years earlier.  Hurndall did a very good job playing the cantankerous old man.  Unfortunatley, he passed away a year later. 

As Raven Crowking has mentioned, Peter Cushing's character wasn't much like the first Doctor either in temperament or background.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 20, 2007)

Rykion said:
			
		

> The part of the first Doctor was also played by Richard Hurndall for the 20th anniversary special _the Five Doctors._  William Hartnell had died 8 years earlier.  Hurndall did a very good job playing the cantankerous old man.  Unfortunatley, he passed away a year later.




Has anyone else been a live or voice actor to replace a deceased actor playing a former Doctor?


----------

